# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Gemini Chaise Lounge

## Brian_Krassenstein

Stratasys recently announced that the 3D printed Gemini Chaise Lounge  is being acquired by the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art (SFMOMA)  for its permanent collection. Stratasys helped MIT professor and  architect Neri Oxman produce the stunning piece of furniture using a  Connex3 multi-material 3D printer to create the organic-inspired skin  material for the inside of the chaise. They combined the rubber-like  TangoPlus material with the rigid VeroYellow and VeroMagenta materials  in multiple shades of reds, yellows and oranges to create the skin. You  can read more over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/111105/moma-acquires-gemini-chaise/

----------

